# 100s of flies INSIDE my house.....ick, ick, ick!!



## miu2

First off, I want to say that my house is clean.  Messy at times, but clean.  I have a cleaning lady that cleans it well every week.

Yesterday when I got home I killed like 20 (no kidding) flies in my bathroom alone!!  By evening, DH and I killed at least 30 more in the kitchen.......gross!! There were another 10 - 15 in the guest bedroom that we killed last night as well.  After killing the flies in the bathroom I closed the door to see if they might be coming from the bathroom.  There is no vent in the bathroom other than that little blower that is on the ceiling over the toilet and that has a screen over it.  But, when I went back in there I found another 5 - 8 more flies!!  We always keep the door to the office closed and this morning when I went in there I was so freaked out to find around 20 sitting on the curtains and another 10 - 15 on the walls.................ick, ick, ick!!  We can't figure out where they are coming from!!  We think that maybe they are coming in from the air conditioning vents, but WHY so many??  We can't smell any disturbing smells coming from the attic (like a dead animal) so we are just stumped as to where they are coming from??

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated as I don't even want to go home anymore!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Ick! Sorry to hear about this.  My mom's house is squeaky clean and she gets gnats coming out of the drains in her bathtubs a couple of times a year.

Boil big pots of water and dump them down every drain in your bathrooms and see if that helps. It gets rid of her gnats whenever they show up.


----------



## bextasy

ewyyy. Call an exterminator and maybe put up those sticky things


----------



## floridasun8

I had this problem once and realized that a flowering plant I had inside my home had bloomed and I guess the bud had been full of fly larvae and once the flower bloomed, they all came out.   I moved the plant outside and just had to invest in several cans of bug spray  lol   but at least we figured out the problem.

If your flies are not coming in through any venting or duct work (possibly a dead animal behind a wall, or in the attic?), do you have any plants inside your home they could be coming from?


----------



## miu2

Voodoo said:


> Ick! Sorry to hear about this.  My mom's house is squeaky clean and she gets gnats coming out of the drains in her bathtubs a couple of times a year.
> 
> Boil big pots of water and dump them down every drain in your bathrooms and see if that helps. It gets rid of her gnats whenever they show up.


I've been doing a bit of research on the fly situation and found this:
[FONT=&quot]http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/flies.htm?gclid=CKSy_eu28ZwCFSFRagodIEVqjg#drainhttp://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/flies.htm?gclid=CKSy_eu28ZwCFSFRagodIEVqjg#drain[/FONT]
These are drain flies and sounds like what your mom may have.  Our flies don't look like these.  I have read that we need to first try to determine what type of fly we are dealing with and my guess is that they are cluster flies or just house flies.  I just called the exterminator and will have him come out today to determine what is the best treatment. Eeeewww, I can't stand flies!!
[FONT=&quot]http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/flies.htm?gclid=CKSy_eu28ZwCFSFRagodIEVqjg#drain[/FONT]


----------



## miu2

floridasun8 said:


> I had this problem once and realized that a flowering plant I had inside my home had bloomed and I guess the bud had been full of fly larvae and once the flower bloomed, they all came out.   I moved the plant outside and just had to invest in several cans of bug spray  lol   but at least we figured out the problem.
> 
> If your flies are not coming in through any venting or duct work (possibly a dead animal behind a wall, or in the attic?), do you have any plants inside your home they could be coming from?


No live plants in my home (the joke is that I can kill a silk plant).

I'm guessing that they are coming in from the venting or duct work as well.  We can't smell any foul or rotten odors though, so we don't think that there are any dead animals in the walls or attic.  I know it sounds silly, but flies just really give me the creeps and I seriously don't want to go home!!

OT - congratulations on the Trojans win!!!


----------



## Voodoo

miu2 said:


> I've been doing a bit of research on the fly situation and found this:
> [FONT=&quot]http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/flies.htm?gclid=CKSy_eu28ZwCFSFRagodIEVqjg#drainhttp://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/flies.htm?gclid=CKSy_eu28ZwCFSFRagodIEVqjg#drain[/FONT]
> These are drain flies and sounds like what your mom may have. Our flies don't look like these. I have read that we need to first try to determine what type of fly we are dealing with and my guess is that they are cluster flies or just house flies. I just called the exterminator and will have him come out today to determine what is the best treatment. Eeeewww, I can't stand flies!!


 
Thanks for the link!

I  your dogs.

Hope the exterminator gets you fixed up!


----------



## zoesma

I had the same thing last year....like 100 flies that must have hatched in our apartment...i have no clue where they came from either unless one or two flies had gotten in and laid eggs...that is my only guess....i would kill them as i saw them and within about a week they were all gone...it is gross i know...i feel for you believe me...you must have had eggs somewhere and they hatch really fast....give it a few days...just keep killing them and you will get rid of them...maybe also get an exterminator to come in and check around...


----------



## ILuvShopping

no advice but i feel for you! I had a group of flies show up in my house a couple weeks ago. I only killed about 8 for two days and then finally they disapeared... but those 8 each day were driving me crazy and grossed me out!!!! normally i don't mind a single fly but when there are multiple...ick! i can't image killing 30+ at a time

something probably just hatched and they'll hopefully go away in a few days. but until then... yikes!


----------



## girliceclimber

Hmm, this happened to my parents too--they have a very clean house but somehow something died in the ceiling (there wasn't any smell, but this is the only explanation my parents could come up with), and all these newly hatched flies came crawling out of a seam in the wall.  They just kept killing them and eventually got them all.  
Hope you get rid of those thingss soon!


----------



## smallfry

miu2 said:


> I've been doing a bit of research on the fly situation and found this:
> These are drain flies and sounds like what your mom may have. Our flies don't look like these. I have read that we need to first try to determine what type of fly we are dealing with and my guess is that they are cluster flies or just house flies. I just called the exterminator and will have him come out today to determine what is the best treatment. Eeeewww, I can't stand flies!!


 
Just checking in...how did it go with the exterminator?


----------



## boxermom

I know how awful that can be!  If you lived in the north or midwest I'd ask if you had a cold snap.  In Illinois that's always when they would come inside in droves to escape the cold.

Good luck ridding yourself of the filthy little critters.


----------



## miu2

The exterminator said that the only thing he could do would be to check the attic and treat with pesticides that we could actually do ourselves.  So DH checked the attic, windows, any cracks etc.  He killed most of them and sprayed the house.  So far so good.  No more flies.  

Don't know what or where they came from, just glad that they're gone!!


----------



## natalie78

Same thing happened to me a couple months ago.  We had an exterminator come out too, but we had him treat the entire house because we started having a problem with spiders, too.  Nothing since he stopped by.  He also had no idea where they came from.


----------



## xoerinxo

not sure what type of flies they are, but I got some fruit flies a while ago and this worked so well, but you could try it on other types too?
fill a jar with half white vinegar half water, and add some dish soap. dont leave anything else out for them to eat or breed in (clean drains, throw out old fruit and veggies, take out garbage)
theyll be attracted to the sweet smell, and then get stuck because of the surface tension created by the dish soap. mine were all in there after one night! and if youve cleaned everything, they shouldnt be able to breed again, so theyll just die if theres any stragglers, because they have a very short life cycle.
good luck!


----------

